# Hair and clothing for martial artists



## girlbug2 (Jun 8, 2008)

On another thread it was mentioned that the poster always wore comfortable clothes that he could fight/run in if necessary, because one never knows when that would be needed. In principle, I agree with that. 

I also remember reading "somewhere" that short hair is preferred, as hair long enough to get a good hold on can be used against you in a fight. In principle, I agree with that.

Now in practice it's another story for a lot of us, as I have noticed a lot of people practicing martial arts with longer hair (both male and female). In our everyday lives we sometimes dress in a way that would be difficult to fight or run in (bad shoes, or worse, high heels, tight skirts that make running difficult if one is female). Personally, as a woman, I don't think I look good in hair that's shorter than chin length, and that's still long enough for somebody to grab ahold of. But in other ways I have begun to reject more traditional female dress that would put me at a serious disadvantage. It's a hard line to balance but I'd like to be both feminine and tough, so when I shop I ask myself what would I be able to do if I were attacked in this outfit? No more miniskirts for me, but longer and looser skirts are OK. Even so, I can still usually be found in jeans or shorts.

Has martial arts changed your hair and clothing to reflect your new awareness of your vulnerability? If so, in what way, and if not...why the heck not???


----------



## Drac (Jun 8, 2008)

Some of the ladies I have trained have opted for shorter hair and skirts that are still short but not as tight..Many still wear heels but have no problem kicking them off if need be...I know, no much help..


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, I will admit that style is not the only reason for my hairstyle( Regulation "High and tight", very short,maybe 1/2 inch flat top on top, sides and back shaved almost to the skin).....But besides the fact there's no question as to whether this style is within military grooming standards( I'm in both the MA State Guard and the Civil Air Patrol), it's easier to maintain, plus there's basically no chance of it ever being grabbed in close combat( the very reason, in fact, that the military, and now, many law enforcement agencies, encourage hairstyles of this type).

I've taken to wearing BDU pants as regular pants just because after wearing them as part of my uniform, i find them more comfortable, useful, and more to the point, far longer lasting than jeans( the ones I wear in civvies, though, are never in a camouflage pattern, always a flat color( olive drab, black, khaki, blue and so on). Loose enough to run/kick, tight enough not to snag on any protrusions if running, pockets to hold all sorts of weaponey/ first-aidey goodness if need be


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 8, 2008)

I kind of look at it from the other perspective.  I refuse to change my personal behavior out of fear of someone attacking me.  I instead try to be sure that I am ready in whatever I happen to be wearing at the time.  It may be harder to kick in jeans, but I still practice some of those lower kicks and can adjust my style to fit.  I practice in civilian clothes often, shoes, no shoes, boots, work clothes, civies, etc.  Never practiced in a suit....but that might be a good idea.  I like sandles, because I can kick them off if I need to.

Now this only works for men....women, well they probably need to think in different terms.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh yeah, and 1/8" hair on most of my head 1/2" on top helps too.



Andy Moynihan said:


> I've taken to wearing BDU pants as regular pants just because after wearing them as part of my uniform, i find them more comfortable, useful, and more to the point, far longer lasting than jeans( the ones I wear in civvies, though, are never in a camouflage pattern, always a flat color( olive drab, black, khaki, blue and so on). Loose enough to run/kick, tight enough not to snag on any protrusions if running, pockets to hold all sorts of weaponey/ first-aidey goodness if need be


 
AND, you can inflate them and use them as a life preserver if you need to!   

I wear BDU (ABU now) pants every day....so I strictly avoid them off duty!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 8, 2008)

I haven't changed what I wear... but given that I wear jeans, sneakers, and a cotton shirt most of the time, that's not saying much.  I did cut my hair short at one point, but it looked so bad that I grew it back out; after all, I've never had to defend myself physically even after 21 years of training (avoidance is a key skills, AFAIC) - and I have to wear my hair every day!


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 8, 2008)

Now that is a different way of looking at it! Love to see a guy practicing in a business suit, lol.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 8, 2008)

My everyday uniform is pretty much jeans, band t-shirt and combat boots, yeah, damn metal right.  I just find that aside from comfort it's the easiest for me to move in aside from my gi.  Besides, kicking someone with boots can end a fight really quick. On, and on my jeans I usually cut the legs on the inside seam about 4 inches at the bottom.  Not really noticeable but it makes them never hang up on the boots while kicking and it doesn't ruin the jeans if you place the cut in the right spot ... though my mom used to hate when I did this as a id.

Maybe it's because my dad ran a men's clothing store for years but I was always acutely aware of movement in clothes and what helps or hurts it.  Like I got accosted by these 2 guys dressed like thugs in the huge baggy pants down by their bums and the big t-shirts.  They tried to mess with he in the park while I was working out, no problem because they could not throw a good punch (both technique and getting caught up in huge shirts) and their movement was severely hampered by the huge pants that they had to constantly adjust while just standing.

I never wear flip-flops or sandals out because they really restrict movement ... getting chased, you are outta luck.

As for the hair thing, that's the one thing I won't mess with, I've got fairly long hair and I'm not changing that for anything.  I was once forced to cut it for private school and I looked like a stranger to myself for a long time.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 8, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> Oh yeah, and 1/8" hair on most of my head 1/2" on top helps too.
> 
> 
> 
> AND, you can inflate them and use them as a life preserver if you need to!


 
Well not the ones I use as civvies (I cut out the cuff drawstrings so as not to have to wear them bloused into boots).


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 8, 2008)

Omar B said:


> My everyday uniform is pretty much jeans, band t-shirt and combat boots, yeah, damn metal right. I just find that aside from comfort it's the easiest for me to move in aside from my gi. Besides, kicking someone with boots can end a fight really quick. On, and on my jeans I usually cut the legs on the inside seam about 4 inches at the bottom. Not really noticeable but it makes them never hang up on the boots while kicking and it doesn't ruin the jeans if you place the cut in the right spot ... though my mom used to hate when I did this as a id.
> 
> Maybe it's because my dad ran a men's clothing store for years but I was always acutely aware of movement in clothes and what helps or hurts it. Like I got accosted by these 2 guys dressed like thugs in the huge baggy pants down by their bums and the big t-shirts. They tried to mess with he in the park while I was working out, no problem because they could not throw a good punch (both technique and getting caught up in huge shirts) and their movement was severely hampered by the huge pants that they had to constantly adjust while just standing.
> 
> ...


 

Just keep it tied back, that way if the tail is grabbed you can, in extremes, cut it loose with your folder much easier than if he has a fistful of loose hair.

Once he sees that, there'd have to be something wrong with him to keep rushing you, folder in hand.


(That may sound extreme, but remember--somebody has your hair, they have your head and a direct line to your neck.)


----------



## ktaylor75 (Jun 8, 2008)

I have not changed my hair length for martial arts, but I am more conscious of what I wear.  I love to wear skirts, however, I have found that in my long denim skirts, I could not kick someone above ankle height unless I hiked it up!  Thankfully, I have lost quite a bit of weight since beginning in martial arts in October, so I needed to buy new clothes anyway...now I make sure I can kick in a skirt before I buy it....silly I know, but what is the point of learning a martial art and then not being able to use it should the need arise?  Just my opinion.


----------



## hapkenkido (Jun 8, 2008)

when my wife and i first got together she would make fun of me when we went shopping for clothes. i would try on some pants and come out to show her and then do a few kicks to make sure they wernt to binding.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 8, 2008)

My hair is pretty short, ranging from a buzz-cut to a quasi flat-top depending on the time of year (I let it grow out a little in the winter).  My wardrobe typically consists of either jeans or cargo-pants (cargo shorts in the summer) and t-shirts, polo-shirts, or hawaiian/guyaberra/camp shirts.  I do have to take care when selecting shirts but that's only because of all the crap I carry on my belt both on duty and off.

I don't feel that you _have_ to alter your wardrobe or hairstyle.  However, you do need to be aware of any potential liabilities (long hair, high-heels, flip-flops, etc.).  The only thing I bug my students about is their choice in footwear.  I NEVER wear flip-flops because I prefer to protect my feet and to be able to take advantage of the increased damage potential of a shod foot.


----------



## MJS (Jun 8, 2008)

My hair is always short, even during winter months, so grabbing that is not an option.  I do feel that its important to do some training in clothing that you wear on a daily basis.  If you wear a suit and tie to work everyday, if you're a female and wear a skirt or dress and heels, it may be worth doing some training in that to see exactly what you can/cant do.  Aside from a special occassion, ie: wedding, I wear jeans.  Yes, I wear them to work as well.   They're not tight and they're not so loose that 5 other people can fit into them with me, so I feel comfortable moving in them.  I've done kata and techs, as well as informal workouts in street clothes, so I feel that I'm aware of my capability.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 8, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> Has martial arts changed your hair and clothing to reflect your new awareness of your vulnerability? If so, in what way, and if not...why the heck not???


 
Girlbug,

Used to I wore the pajamas, excuse me, gi or dobok, barefooted all the time. Now if in class, I wear the uniform and shoes (yes martial arts shoes but they still feel alot like regular tennis shoes.) I also, when training outside class, wear regular tennis shoes and some workout cloths (not karate and with no karate logos.)

Since I've been a square person pretty much all my life, the hair is sort, and always has been.

I'm not worred about jeans, cuase I'm pretty good with my hands and kicking to the middle or lower is easy, even with jeans.

So really, I've done more to modify my training to match my 'real' life than to match my life to the dojo.

Deaf


----------



## championmarius (Jun 8, 2008)

I wouldn't necessarily say that martial arts has affected my fashion. It just kinda meshes. I feel most comfortable wearing cargo pants/BDUs, a tee shirt or polo and steel toe, steel shank boots.
I carry a lot of crap on my belt and in my pants, I couldn't do it without those handy pockets. My weirdness for pants has even crept into the kitchen. I made my boss order me cargo checks, cuz the dinky ones the other guys wear have like two pockets...
I used to wear tennis shoes, but the ankle support and long life of boots makes them a hands down winner every time. especially in the kitchen, hot grease proof, slip proof and water proof. And besides, if I have to judiciously apply them to some gits nether bits, then the steel toe is a bonus.
I shave my head, mainly because I look silly with my "fall-back-to-the-back-hair" receding hairline, and its SOOOO much more comfortable in the kitchen, not to mention sanitary. And, with no hair on the head, I am immune to hair grabs, yanks etc.


----------



## chinto (Jun 8, 2008)

I have preferred short hair always, and as a matter of fact gotten even a bit shorter since training. I always wear either good work boots or running shoes. so no change there... but then I have always dressed for comfort and such mostly.  as a male I do not have the problems of heels or long hair i guess.


----------



## Nolerama (Jun 9, 2008)

I'll take the risk, and tie my own tie when I have to.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 9, 2008)

Being a Korean, a generic Korean haircut is what I've been using for the last couple of decades.  #2 guard on the sides and back of head, scissors on the top and front, very little to grab, even if someone tries to grab the bangs.  

As for clothes, well, this is one of the reasons why I enjoy academic research...  I can come to work in a pair of cargo shorts or jeans, and a t-shirt, along with athletic shoes.  My typical "dressup" day is swapping the t-shirt for a collared, polo shirt.  

This way, I get maximum comfort and have no hinderances.  If I were to work for the industrial sector, I'd probably still get comfortable khaki's, that were "relaxed fit," again for comfort and lack of hinderances.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 9, 2008)

In response to the original posted question:

My instructor always told me I could keep my hair as long as I wanted as long as I could defend it.  It was mid back length at that time and I never cut it till it reached below my waist and I decided to shorten it a little.  Long hair dose create some problems when sparing or fighting but diligent practice and an awareness of  the dangers can help aviate some or most of them. Remember also that long hair can be used offensively also


----------



## Drac (Jun 9, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> Now that is a different way of looking at it! Love to see a guy practicing in a business suit, lol.


 
I was attacked once by an drunk when I was coming out of a club in Fla and I was wearing a suit..No problems as I was never one to go in for skin tight clothing..


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes, the flip flop question makes a good point. I do love my Birks though, so cool and comfortable in the hot summer weather. They probably don't protect my feet enough


----------



## Logan (Jun 9, 2008)

Long hair isn't necessarily bad for self-defence - if it makes you look more....tough....than it might intimidate others from attacking you. On the other hand it might encourage people to be more agressive.

I suppose it is bearing in mind the threats of your environment in relation to your clothes budget.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 9, 2008)

I've always had my hair fairly long and it's never caused a problem in classes or self defence situation.  As I said, the only tme I had problem withmy har was in private school, damn nuns!

Besides, hair can make you look scarier to an opponnent or it can throw his rhythm off, some peopel have a hard time targeting a head with a lot of hair flying about when punching.


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Jun 9, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Well, I will admit that style is not the only reason for my hairstyle( Regulation "High and tight", very short,maybe 1/2 inch flat top on top, sides and back shaved almost to the skin).....But besides the fact there's no question as to whether this style is within military grooming standards( I'm in both the MA State Guard and the Civil Air Patrol), it's easier to maintain, plus there's basically no chance of it ever being grabbed in close combat( the very reason, in fact, that the military, and now, many law enforcement agencies, encourage hairstyles of this type).
> 
> I've taken to wearing BDU pants as regular pants just because after wearing them as part of my uniform, i find them more comfortable, useful, and more to the point, far longer lasting than jeans( the ones I wear in civvies, though, are never in a camouflage pattern, always a flat color( olive drab, black, khaki, blue and so on). Loose enough to run/kick, tight enough not to snag on any protrusions if running, pockets to hold all sorts of weaponey/ first-aidey goodness if need be


 
BDU pants are great, sometimes you get locked at funny or asked "Why do you wear that? You aint in the AR-MEE!" To wich I use the reply Joe Strummer, from the Clash used to give when asked why they always wore some surplus military cloths. "Self Defense" =)

 They are great for many reasons.

 I try not to wear any pants that are to tight that I cvant grapple in if I had to. My hair is short, but fighting is not the only reason, I sometimes wear boots and they are weapons, as well as the bladed keychain, and several knives I carry.


----------



## allenjp (Jun 9, 2008)

I have to wear a suit everyday for work, I work in a courthouse so that requirement is not likely to change any time soon. I actually prefer this to jeans though because suit pants are actually typically more loose than jeans. My shirt might rip in a fight but if I am attacked I obviously don't care about that. I have always made it a point to spend money on my dress shoes because I have to wear them everyday and they need to be comfortable. I can run in them no problem and the toes are pretty stiff so getting kicked with them would be no joke (they are much harder than tennis shoes). The only thing I worry about is my tie. I have to willingly attach a ready made noose around my neck every day, soI take it off at every opportunity, and keep it as loose as possible when I wear it. As for hair I shave it almost to the skin Just because I like it that way and I don't care what it looks like. After reading this thread though I have a newfound appreciation for the things that ladies who are defense minded have to consider, good luck ladies!


----------



## geezer (Jun 11, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> I ...remember reading "somewhere" that short hair is preferred, as hair long enough to get a good hold on can be used against you in a fight. In principle, I agree with that ...Now in practice it's another story for a lot of us, as I have noticed a lot of people practicing martial arts with longer hair (both male and female). In our everyday lives we sometimes dress in a way that would be difficult to fight or run in (bad shoes, or worse, high heels, tight skirts that make running difficult if one is female).



Stylish women's attire can be as much of _a self defence asset_ as a liability if you make a few modifications. If climate permits, train barefoot and toughen your feet. Then if you are wearing high heels you can slip them off and run, or better yet grab them and _use them as weapons_. A purse can be a hell of a weapon too. And, for long hair, _wear a wig_ so if anyone grabs it, all they get is a distracting wad of hair while you make your move. As far as skirts and dresses go, just cover the entire surface with _glued-on roofing nails_ like a hedgehog...except the part that you sit on ...and try not to let anybody kick your ***!


----------



## JoeW (Jun 11, 2008)

I haven't changed anything.  I usually wear jeans/shorts and a tee with tennis shoes.  In the summer I have to wear flip-flops it just gets to hot for me.  I also shave my head bald so I am not likely to be grabbed by the hair.


----------



## thardey (Jun 11, 2008)

I've only modified my clothing enough to hide a gun.


----------



## JBrainard (Jun 11, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> Has martial arts changed your hair and clothing to reflect your new awareness of your vulnerability? If so, in what way, and if not...why the heck not???


 
It hasn't changed my hair or clothing style, but it has made me think about the advantages and disadvantages. My long hair is obviously a potential target. My studded biker jacket limits the movement of my arms slightly, but gives me some protection from slashing knife attacks. As for my steel toed boots; no loss of mobility (that I've noticed), some protection from kicks to my feet, and a little extra wallup with my kicks


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 11, 2008)

Now if only they made steel toed high heeled shoes, I'd consider the tradeoff an advantage!


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 11, 2008)

geezer said:


> And, for long hair, _wear a wig_ so if anyone grabs it, all they get is a distracting wad of hair while you make your move. As far as skirts and dresses go, just cover the entire surface with _glued-on roofing nails_ like a hedgehog...except the part that you sit on ...and try not to let anybody kick your ***!


 
LOL you almost had me going...were you being serious about the wig?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 11, 2008)

allenjp said:


> The only thing I worry about is my tie. I have to willingly attach a ready made noose around my neck every day, soI take it off at every opportunity, and keep it as loose as possible when I wear it.


 

Google "Break away ties."


----------



## allenjp (Jun 11, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> Google "Break away ties."


 
Good idea...did I also mention I am insanely meticulous about the way I dress...I couldn't bring myself to wear one of those...oh well, guess it's just a weekness...


----------



## chinto (Jun 12, 2008)

on neck ties I can tie my own. but if I am going some place I do not know people or think there is any kind of threat level..and for any LEO or similar, I use a clip on tie, and suggest  other men do the same if they have a job that  might have physical confrontation involved and have to wear a tie, like some security company's have their guards wear.


----------



## thardey (Jun 12, 2008)

How 'bout a bowtie? those are hard to grab!

:boing2:


----------



## allenjp (Jun 12, 2008)

thardey said:


> How 'bout a bowtie? those are hard to grab!
> 
> :boing2:


 
I wouldn't wear one of those to my own funeral...


----------



## Lynne (Jun 12, 2008)

No, I haven't changed my hairstyle or clothing.  I do keep my nails shorter in order to not (hopefully not) cut my partners.

As far as hair goes, I'm trying to grow mine down to my waist; it's past my mid-back, depending on the curl pattern.  My daughter practices MA and her hair is past her hips (young lady in my avatar).  I suppose someone might grab my hair if I were attacked...guess I'd have to elbow them in the solar plexus, groin, do a backfist to their nose, or pinch the inside of their thigh.

I don't live in fear that I will be attacked.


----------



## newGuy12 (Jun 12, 2008)

At work we have to wear a shirt with the collar -- that is the rules.  So, I have to do that.   I tend to dress with tshirts outside of work, though recently I am thinking of getting some nice shirts.

Regarding pants, I prefer blue jeans, though those pants with the extra pockets would be very nice to carry things in.  I never worry about being attacked, but I do like comfortable clothes.  The shoes I wear slip on the feet -- they have no shoe strings.  This makes for "easy on, easy off", very nice, no strings to mess with.

I have short hair for no special reason -- it seems to be in fashion, for both men and women in my city.  There is enough hair to grab, though.

When I dress, I am mostly concerned with comfort, though recently, because I now lift weights in a weight lifting gym, I may buy fancy clothing, if I start to look stronger, we shall see.

I do have a belt on now all of the time.  I know that there are good techniques with the belt (a leather one), but I know only one, and cannot find resources to learn others.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 12, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> On another thread it was mentioned that the poster always wore comfortable clothes that he could fight/run in if necessary, because one never knows when that would be needed. In principle, I agree with that.
> 
> I also remember reading "somewhere" that short hair is preferred, as hair long enough to get a good hold on can be used against you in a fight. In principle, I agree with that.
> 
> ...




One should ask themselves what are their risk levels? 

i.e. they work in a safe city with a nice neighborhood and live in a nice place and drive through all nice places. Chances of getting attacked low and therefor their dress may represent this. 

If one goes out a lot and or has to deal with the threat of being attack then what one does changes. 

As to hair, I like long hair on women, so anything I can do to help them keep it the better for me.  So, if you pull it up into a bun or pony tail and then put under your jacket your hair is pulled tight and it is harder to grab and use against use. 

As to dress this depends upon ones work place and requirements as well environment. If there is a problem talk to your manager they might be able to advise you on alternate or company accepted dress codes. 

Has martial arts effected my hair or clothing?  Not really. I always liked being comfortable. I also liked to carry things that can be improvised as weapons such as pens in my pocket or even a knife. I do not look good in long hair as is get really curly.


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 13, 2008)

Clothing and what to wear is a interesting subject. I mean you can't change your life and what you because there coudl eb a attack around every corner , LOL.  That is living in fear and that shoudl not be allowed to continue. Meaning you can change that. IE live in a bad area,  simple fix..   move, etc.....

When it comes to clothing that might be too tight for high kicking or above the waist kicking, i wouldn't even worry about that. In a reallife street situation you should not be using higher risk maneuvers liek high  kicks etc.   Stick to the basics and what works effectively everytime. GO check out stuff from Demi Barbito and you will see what I mean. I do liek what was posted on a earlier post about practicing in different types of clothes that you wear. TO understand the limitations of certain clothing.  Not all of us can afford to walk around all day, in BDU's , sweat pants, baggy clothes  etc....  You to adapt and make due with what you wear on a regular everyday basis. Key point is avoidance. Avoids areas where encounters are likely to occur. Watch your corners, don't let stranger within 5-6 feet of you etc.......  I am not saying be paranoid about everyone and everything, just go with your gut   Sorry of I went off on a tangent. It's just my point is that it is not healthy to be walking around with the mentality of WOW i coudl be attacked at anytime. That is very negative.  Just train hard and be confident in your training. What you are wearing and how long your hair is, is not gonig to make that much of a difference.  Yes there are a billion WHAT IF's but I pity the person who sits around everyday worrying about all of them.


----------



## DeltaDawn (Nov 6, 2011)

This is a really interesting thread!

I don't think being a martial artist has changed my fashion sense.  I wear my hair long and loose most of the time, and I wear typical stuff: jeans, tees/sweaters/button down shirts, the occasional skirt.  I don't think anything in my wardrobe would be restrictive to the point that I couldn't defend myself.  Though it would be fun to run through katas and self defense in my street clothes every so often; I should give it a shot!


----------



## Cyriacus (Nov 6, 2011)

DeltaDawn said:


> This is a really interesting thread!
> 
> I don't think being a martial artist has changed my fashion sense.  I wear my hair long and loose most of the time, and I wear typical stuff: jeans, tees/sweaters/button down shirts, the occasional skirt.  I don't think anything in my wardrobe would be restrictive to the point that I couldn't defend myself.  Though it would be fun to run through katas and self defense in my street clothes every so often; I should give it a shot!


Do it. Its fun. Or, I think so.
Shadow Spar as well


----------



## Flea (Nov 6, 2011)

For a long time I resisted the ubiquitous "mandatory scarf" fashion statement for reasons that would be obvious to everyone here.  I'm starting to wear them this fall, since I realized that I've been wearing one every day anyway, considering it part of my winter garb.  What's the difference?

More to the point, for a long time I lived in a setting where I had to think tactically about my clothes all the time.  I'm in a much better setting now and I'm making a conscious effort to let go a bit.


----------



## DarkShadowfax (Nov 6, 2011)

Didn't really change anything. I do keep my nails shorter than I used to, but thats only to prevent me from scratching my partners' eyes out. I cut a few cm off my hair too, because it'd get in the way during the green belt test, but thats about it. I'm not really a high heels person, but when I'm wearing them, I always make sure I have someone with me who can keep me safe for a few seconds until I'm done kicking them off.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 6, 2011)

My head is shaved, but not for safety. There was just no point in fighting nature. As recently as 3 years ago, it was halfway down my back.

I do tend to wear clothing that I can fight in, but it's mostly because it's comfortable. At work... well, scrubs and flight suits are both pretty easy to move in, but there are also plenty of things that could be used against me, like the trauma shears, or the knife, or the stethoscope hanging around my neck.

All that being true, I have to say that in dozens of work-related confrontations over the last 30 years, nobody has ever grabbed my hair or any of the items I carry.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Intrigueing thread that I hadn't seen before. In Hapkido, we learn defenses against all kinds of punches, kicks, and grabs. We also tend to work in close. I wouldn't think of telling anyone to leave their favorite MA and flee to Hapkito. But you might want to ask your teachers if they know specific defenses for hair grabs, or front of the shirt grabs that can be used if ties are grabbed, or if an opponent tries to grab a woman's shirt. Rear grab defenses can be used for a variety of attacks to men or women. That whether they are learned from Hapkido or another art. Those defenses do exist. Some are quite devastiating to an opponent. Failing your teacher knowing and being willing to teach them, then you might want to consider a short stint in Hapkido, Aikido, or another art where those defenses are taught. The problem becomes at what level they are taught and do you want to spend that much time. Perhaps googling hair grabs and some of those MA will get you to some youtube demos. Well, I just did that and found this along with others: 



 and both work will. As you can see, #1 will break or badly sprain an opponent's wrist, while #2 might appeal more to someone from a punching/kicking art.

EDIT:  I didn't have the sound on, but I was taught to pin the hand to the head to make sure the opponent cannot simply release the hand to lessen the damage to the wrist.


----------



## chinto (Nov 14, 2011)

I have always preferred short hair for myself.  I was a kid in the 60's and it drove my mother nuts that I would sneak off to the barber and have a short haircut.  ( i got a spanking for it a few times lol )  so hair not an issue.  as to clothing, well I never did wear things that were a real problem if i had to run or fight. even long before I did much MA training.  but I am male.   

I have seen women with nice long hair in tight buns and things who were wearing loose skirts and or pants that still could move and fight well.  ( they were students in the dojo where i was training. )  so it can be done.  and well as I pointed out once, a stiletto heel is a nasty weapon in close!!  saw a picture once long ago of a foot with one through it!! ( X EMT) so ladies some things are great unnoticed weapons!!


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 19, 2011)

I wear my hair in a high and tight, partly because it is regulation, and partly because I am somewhat lazy and it's EASY to manage. Also I wear shape-ups to ease strain on my knee, rather than any martial benefit, bit naturally the first thing I did when I was trying them on was test to see if I could kick with them. Also, I do the kick test any time I buy a new pair of jeans. But let's be real: we pretty much all do that.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Nov 19, 2011)

Tie defense made easy, at my job: we all wear clip-ons.


----------



## Monroe (Nov 24, 2011)

I've been practicing MA less than 2 months. It hasn't impacted how I dress or wear my hair. I don't dress up in heels and skirts as often as I did when I worked in an office. I dressed prepared to meet with clients every day. I still like to dress nicely some days. I don't find trousers as comfortable as skirts. I haven't worn miniskirts since college and I can't think of any skirts or dresses that I wouldn't be able to kick in. I might flash a few people but I doubt that would be a main concern at that point. The odds are low enough that I wouldn't give too much consideration to how I dress. 

I'm not changing my hair. It's past my shoulders and I usually blow dry it out. I'm not going to live in fear. I'll prepare myself for bad scenario's, but that's about as far as it goes.


----------

